# How do you trim a rose bush?



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm lost on this. I know just enough to screw up real good. What times of year do you trim, how do you trim(any pics?)and what about rose bush food? 

Brief history - I'm just adding shredded pine mulch once a year now and I don't think thats going to cut it. Also, the water timer is set for 20 minutes every other day.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Trim back Valentines day, they sell rose food. Keep the water off the plant as much as you can it promotes fungus.


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

The ones that were planted in my yard by previous owner I cut back anytime of the year right off at the ground and they keep coming back.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

trim main canes back to about a 1/3 of thier height, if you look you will see a little bud looking place on them trim just above this at about a 45 deg angle try to cut where the bud is facing the outside of the bush,remove any dead canes from the plant. they like plenty of water but they also like dry feet, try to keep from getting water on the complete plant as this will help to alleviate black spot/ fungus on them. Fertilize towards the end of this month with a regular rose food that has a systemic in it . Houston rose society has a pretty good bit of info on thier site


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't know about the hybrids but the wild rose bushes are stonger than RoundUp! The wife planted 4 of them in one of our flower beds and you cannot kill them! I think they would survive nuclear holocaust. They are also the only thing in the backyard the dog won't pee on... bad mofo's!


----------



## slpfishingmom (May 12, 2009)

The knock out type of rose don't really care when you trim them. I trim mine quite often just to control size. One thing I will always remember my Mother teaching me is to always cut at a 5 limb stem. I usually go back to the first stem with 5 leaves and cut there. Seems to work better for more blooms. And the best time to due true pruning is always around Valentines day


----------

